# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kemin paikallisliikenne

## Jouni Seilonen

En löytänyt aiheesta ketjua, joten avaan uuden.

Kemissä on nykyään kaksi paikallisliikenteen linjaa.  Myös Keminmaan taajama-alueet kuuluvat paikallisliikennealueeseen.  Heiskasen Liikenne ajaa linjaa 2/2A linja-autoasemalta Syväkankaan ja Hepolan kautta Rytikariin/Veitsiluotoon ja    2A-vuorot käyvät Ajoksen omakotialueella asti (eivät käy satamassa saakka) eli linja kulkee eteläisiin kaupunginosiin.  Gold Line ajaa linjaa 10 linja-autoasemalta pohjoiseen päin Keminmaan puolelle asti niin, että osa vuoroista käy Liedakkalassa asti ja osa kääntyy Laurilassa kiertäen Kallinkankaan lenkin.  Osa vuoroista kiertää Keminmaan Jokisuun kautta ja yksi tekee mutkan klo 10.45 Lautiosaaren kautta.  Kaupunkialueella vuorot ajavat yleensä Koivuharjunkatua-Tornionkatua, mutta osa vuoroista kiertää Kiveliönkadun kautta, jossa sijaitsee oppilaitoksia.  Keskusta-alueella linja 10 kiertää mennen tullen "keskustakierroksen": las-Meripuistokatu-Sankarikatu-Toripysäkki( myös keskussairaalaa palveleva pysäkki)-Pohjoisrantakatu-Koivuharjunkatu/Sauvonväylä-...  Gold Linen aikana "keskustakierros" on kierretty myös lähdettäessä.  Ennen vanhaan kierrettiin vain saavuttaessa (tarvittaessa?) niin iso lenkki, sillä lähdettäessä ajettiin vain las-Meripuistokatu-Valtakatu-Pohjoisrantakatu-Koivuharjunkatu-...

Heiskanen ajaa joka viikonpäivä, mutta Gold Line vain ma-pe kouluvuoden aikana.  Viikonloppuisin pohjoisen suunnalle ajaa Kemin Liikenne ja kesällä taitaa olla jotain taksibussikyytiä.  Varsinkin pohjoisen suunnalle mennessä voi käyttää myös kaukoliikenteen busseja, koska Tornioon menee aika paljon vuoroja.  

Gold Linellä on kerrallaan vain yksi auto linjalla 10.  Heiskanen aloittaa aamulla kahdella bussilla, joista toinen lopettaa "ruuhkan" jälkeen.  Aamusta asti ajanut bussi lopettaa iltapäivällä "ruuhkan" jälkeen, mutta toinen bussi aloittaa uudelleen ennen "ruuhkaa" ja jatkaa iltaan asti.  Tämä siis ma-pe, viikonloppuna on liikenteessä vain yksi bussi.

Kemin paikallisliikenne on vuosien myötä kuihtunut aika vähiin.  Noin 35 vuotta sitten liikennettä oli noin seitsemällä linjalla noin kahdeksalla bussilla.  Heiskasen lisäksi linja-autojen kyljissä luki Miilumäkeä ja Hietalaa.  

Keskiviikkona 27.2.2008 klo 14.10 lähteviin vuoroihin oli Kemin linja-autoasemalla yhteensä kymmenkunta lähtijää: enemmän 2A:han kuin 10:iin.  Ehkä keskustan muilta pysäkeiltä tuli lisää.  Toivottavasti.  Gold Linen auton kyljessä luki Kuopion Liikenne (joka toivottavasti ei ennakoi liian radikaalia kuntarajojen muutosta  :Laughing:  ) ja takaseinässä oli numero 3 (kyljessä ei numeroa).  Heiskasen autossa kylkiteksti kertoi Skandinavian Airlinesin liikennöivän välillä Helsinki-Vantaa Airport - Helsinki City Centre (noin muistinvaraisesti) ja sekä kyljessä että takana oli numero 99, mutta Heiskasen omaa nimeä ei näkynyt.  "Kuopion Liikenteen" palatessa vähän ennen klo 17 oli kyydissä 1 matkustaja Täikönpuiston kohdalla eli keskustaan saavuttaessa.  Kemissä ajetaan palveluliikennettä tiettävästi parilla autolla: vieneekö se matkustajia reittiliikenteestä?

OT 1: Kemin historiallisessa museossa nähtävillä olleessa julkaisussa kerrottiin, että vuosien 1944-1945 tapahtumien yhteydessä junaliikenne Oulun ja Kemin välillä oli poikki 169 päivää.

OT 2: "Arctic Oceanin" rannalla on Lumilinna auki vielä pääsiäisen jälkeenkin (säävaraus).

----------


## Ozzy

Otapas Jouni ensi kerralla kamera mukaan, että Ohvi-miehen jo aikoinaan Telkkarimainoksessa meidät etelän asukit tietämättömiksi julistaminen ei käy toteen :Wink: 

Ihan mielellään näkisin kuvia noista Heiskasista ja GL:n paikkureista tositoimissa kylänraitilla. Yksi niistä harvoista taajamista, mistä en ole koskaan nähnyt kenenkään ottamaa bussikuvaa yhdellekään näillä kolmesta major-foorumeista, jotka aiheeseen nykyisin liittyy.

----------


## killerpop

> Gold Linen auton kyljessä luki Kuopion Liikenne (joka toivottavasti ei ennakoi liian radikaalia kuntarajojen muutosta  ) ja takaseinässä oli numero 3 (kyljessä ei numeroa).


Oman käsitykseni mukaan siellä on autona HTL-771, josta kuva löytyy Lassen kuvastosta

Aiemmin oli pari uudempaa laatikko-Wiimaa #1 ja #2, joista ainakin vielä kuvat löytyy täältä



> Heiskasen autossa kylkiteksti kertoi Skandinavian Airlinesin liikennöivän välillä Helsinki-Vantaa Airport - Helsinki City Centre (noin muistinvaraisesti) ja sekä kyljessä että takana oli numero 99, mutta Heiskasen omaa nimeä ei näkynyt.


Tästä #99:stä löytyy kuva ja tietoa Connex:n ajalta täältä

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oman käsitykseni mukaan siellä on autona HTL-771


Leppävirran kuvassa on ainakin kovasti samannäköinen bussi: ei keskiovea, linjanumerolle oma "lokero" tuulilasin yläpuolella.  Yritän muistaa kameran seuraavalla kerralla.

----------


## antsa

Kyllä siellä on HTL-771 autona nro 3, ennen Kuopio 1. Alunperin Lahdesta Koivistolle tuli kaupan myötä Lahden Linjoilta.

----------


## Assamies

Ja Veljekset Salmelan ah-niin-antiikkisen-nostalgiset pelit, aina klassisen legendaarisesta Kutterista alkaen: kulkevat Simosta Haaparantaan. Päälinjana tosin Kemi-Tornio. Vanhimmissa lienevät vielä irroitettavat valkoiset istuinpäälliset sekä verkot yläpuolisessa tavaratilassa ritilöiden ja ristikoiden asemesta. :Biggrin:

----------


## kaakkuri

> En löytänyt aiheesta ketjua, joten avaan uuden.
> 
> Kemissä on nykyään kaksi paikallisliikenteen linjaa. 
> 
> --- cut ---
> 
> Kemin paikallisliikenne on vuosien myötä kuihtunut aika vähiin.  Noin 35 vuotta sitten liikennettä oli noin seitsemällä linjalla noin kahdeksalla bussilla.  Heiskasen lisäksi linja-autojen kyljissä luki Miilumäkeä ja Hietalaa.


Alamäkeä on menty Kemissäkin, onko Kemissä yhteiskunta ottanut osaa lainkaan paikallisliikenteeseen vai onko se ollut "vain" liikennöitsijöiden liiketoimintaa? Tiedätkö, onko esim. työmatkavuoroissa ollut mukana ammattiliiton osaston tai työnantajan tukea vai onko nekin ajettu / ajetaan liiketoimintaperiaatteella?

Minkälaisen historian kautta Koiviston Auto -konserni on päätynyt Kemiin paikallisliikennöitsijäksi?

----------


## Wänskä

Kemi-Tornio -välillä menee kiitettävän usein busseja, ja nyt on alueella mainoskampanja 60 euron seutulipusta. "Säästät tuhansia euroja, kun vaihdat auton seutulippuun!" Sillä pääsee sitten etelän lämpöön. Osaako joku sanoa, onko noita kampanjoita muillakin Kemi-Tornion ja Rovaniemen kokoisilla seutukunnilla?

Kemi-Tornio -seutukunnan kehittymiselle olisi kyllä loistavaa tunnin välein liikennöivä paikallisjuna. Käyttäjämäärät olisivat aivan toista kuin nykyään bussien, ja yhteistyön mahdollisuus mm. ammatillisten oppilaitosten välillä olisi helppoa, eikä nimellistä, kuten nykyisin. Raahesta Haaparannalle vain kiskobussi tai jos saadaan sähköt niin vaikka Sm4.

----------


## Miska

> Kemi-Tornio -välillä menee kiitettävän usein busseja, ja nyt on alueella mainoskampanja 60 euron seutulipusta.


Arkisin vuoroväli onkin mukavan tiheä (tosin ei mitenkään säännöllinen), mutta sunnuntaisin vuoroja kulkee vain muutamia ja nekin SS-vuoroja, jotka eivät peräkkäisistä pyhäpäivistä ensimmäisinä kulje. Lauantai-iltaisinkin vuoroväli on luokkaa 4 tuntia.

----------


## Wänskä

> Arkisin vuoroväli onkin mukavan tiheä (tosin ei mitenkään säännöllinen), mutta sunnuntaisin vuoroja kulkee vain muutamia ja nekin SS-vuoroja, jotka eivät peräkkäisistä pyhäpäivistä ensimmäisinä kulje. Lauantai-iltaisinkin vuoroväli on luokkaa 4 tuntia.


Joo totta, ajattelinkin ehkä äkkinäisesti työssäkäyntiä, silloin niitä menee usein. Mutta vuorovälit ovat tosiaan aivan sekavat! 45 min, puoltoista tuntia, 25 min, kaksi tuntia ym. Tunnin välein liikennöivä juna olisi toista luokkaa ja voisi kulkea viikonloppuisinkin.

----------


## LateZ

Torniossa ja Haaparannalla asemat sijaitsevat valitettavan kaukana keskustoista. On vaikea kuvitella, kuinka juna toisi paremman palvelun kuin keskustasta lähtevä, moottoritietä Kemiin suhauttava linja-auto. Vai ovatko kiskot jokin lisäarvo sinänsä? Haluavatko ihmiset todella ensin kävellä junalle, kun kokonaismatka-aika ei kuitenkaan ole erityisen kilpailukykyinen bussin kanssa? Tosin nykyinen bussiliikenne on runsaudestaan huolimatta hieman sekavaa ja ajoittain tarjonnassa on puutteita. Selkeys ei edellytä välttämättä kiskoja.

Koiviston Auto on mukana Kemin paikkurissa siitä syystä, ettei Veljekset Salmela kokenut muilta liikennöitsijöiltä perittyä, loppuaikoina varsin sekavaa numeroimatonta Keminmaan suunnan paikallisliikennöintiä järkeväksi ja jätti jäljelle pääasiassa pidemmälle ajavat vuorot. KA:lla oli postin peruja toimintaa Kemissä, mikä loi edellytykset tuon paikallisliikenteen hoitamiseksi. KA osaa haluttaessa hoitaa juuri tuo tyyppistä liikennettä kohtalaisen tehokkaasti.

Olen huvin vuoksi mennyt Veitsiluodon paikkurilla muutaman kerran. Etenkin tehdasalueen kautta ajaminen on hauska lisä, ja molemmilla kerroilla on vieläpä päästy yksimielisyyteen kuljettajan kanssa sopivasta meno-paluu -taksasta samassa autossa. Matkustajien paljous yllätti, matkustajavirta on jatkuvaa. Linjan pituus on sopiva; se on helppo hoitaa tunnin kierrolla. Keskustan yksisuuntaista silmukkaa osasivat matkustajatkin hyödyntää - linja on selkeämpi kuin miltä se aikataulussa näyttää. Kuljettaja vaihtui eräällä sen silmukan pysäkillä, taas osoitus tehokkuudesta. Kuljettajan mukaan tuolloin liikenne oli itsekannattavaa maantaista lauantaihin, harvaa sunnuntailiikennettä kaupunki tuki jonkin verran. Liikennöitsijä oli kuulemma todennut sunnuntailiikennöinnin liian tappiolliseksi ja se keskeytyi joksikin aikaa. Kuitenkin säännöllisiä käyttäjiä oli melko paljon ja he olivat aktiivisesti yhteydessä kaupunkiin, mikä sai rahahanat aukeamaan.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Arkisin vuoroväli onkin mukavan tiheä (tosin ei mitenkään säännöllinen)...


Pikkulinnut laulavat, että ensi kesänä alkavan ajokauden myötä olisi odotettavissa rytmikkäämpää liikennettä (Kemi-Tornio).

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> onko Kemissä yhteiskunta ottanut osaa lainkaan paikallisliikenteeseen


Ossi Hedmanin kirjoittamasta Kemin kaupungin historian 2. osasta sivulta 372 sitaatti: "... kaupunginhallitus esitti valtuustolle 14.2.1947, että kaupunki ryhtyisi harjoittamaan sisäistä linja-autoliikennettä. ...  Valtuusto hyväksyi esityksen äänin 25-7.  Myönteisestä periaatepäätöksestä huolimatta hanke vähitellen hautautui."  Teos julkaistu 1976.  Ehkä kaupungin tueksi voi laskea osakkuuden linja-autoasemakiinteistössä?  Otettu käyttöön 15.12.1961.  Vuonna 1964 Kemin linja-autoasemalta lähti päivässä 165 paikallisvuoroa ja 37 kaukovuoroa.  Väliaikainen linja-autoasema oli sijainnut Kauppatorin hallirakennuksessa.  Kevääseen 1949 saakka linja-autot olivat lähteneet "Shellin huoltoaseman vaiheilta".

Kun olen ollut noin neljännesvuosisadan enimmäkseen poissa paikkakunnalta, en tiedä kaikkia politiikan viimeisimpiä kiemuroita.  Arvaan, että kaupunki tukee Kemi-lippua (37 eur) ja seutulippua (60 eur) sekä ostaa ainakin palveluliikennettä ja ehkä muutakin.

Vaikka Kemissä paikallisliikenne onkin ollut kuihtumaan päin, on ehkä hyvä huomata, että Veljekset Salmelan aikana Tornion-vuorojen määrä on selvästi kasvanut.  Kun ennen vanhaan M-P vuoroja meni yleensä kerran tunnissa, niin nyt useina tunteina kaksi tai kolmekin.  Iltaliikennettä on paljon enemmän.  Pitkään 19.55 kiskoauto oli päivän viimeinen yhteys Tornioon, 19.35 lähti Pohjolan Liikenne Kolariin ja M-P 18.20 P.Nurminen Tornioon.

----------


## ultrix

> Ossi Hedmanin kirjoittamasta Kemin kaupungin historian 2. osasta sivulta 372 sitaatti: "... kaupunginhallitus esitti valtuustolle 14.2.1947, että kaupunki ryhtyisi harjoittamaan sisäistä linja-autoliikennettä. ...  Valtuusto hyväksyi esityksen äänin 25-7.  Myönteisestä periaatepäätöksestä huolimatta hanke vähitellen hautautui."


Ehkä jonkun pitäisi huomauttaa jollekin valtuutetulle, että hei, 61 vuotta sitten tehtyä päätöstä ei ole kai vielä kumottu, ruvetaan toteuttamaan Kemin kaupungin liikennelaitosta!  :Smile:

----------


## kaakkuri

Mites Kemissä lienee palvelulinjojen tilanne, ajetaanko siellä paljon sellaisia? Googlettamalla löytyy että SoTe ajeluttaa kansalaisia kolmella linjalla, nimet ovat "pohjoinen", "itäinen" ja "eteläinen". Lukee tiedotteessa että ovat kaikelle kansalle avoimia mutta autot ovat erityisesti vammaisille ja vanhuksille soveltuvia. Liekö tällä kovasti suosiota kansan keskuudessa?

En huomannut aikatauluista muuta kuin että ovat niin joustavia että voi kutsunakin toteuttaa. Liekö tässä liikennöitsijänä kunta itse, tässähän se kaivattu liikennelaitos sitten on.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Liekö tässä liikennöitsijänä kunta itse, tässähän se kaivattu liikennelaitos sitten on.


Palvelulinjoja "2 ja 3" ajanee Heiskasen Liikenne.  Lähde:
http://www.oikeus.fi/markkinaoikeus/40439.htm

Nettisivullaan Heiskasen Liikenne kertoo itsekin ajavansa Kemin kaupungin palveluliikennettä:
http://www.heiskasenliikenne.fi

----------


## Assamies

Kemi-Haaparanta välin paikallisjunayhteys:
Minusta voisi laittaa kulkemaan Km-Hpr välillä ne uudet Dm-12 tsekkiläiset kiskobussit. Suomalais-venäläinen raideleveys jatkuu toiselle puolelle (menosuunnassa oikea) Haaparannan rautatieaseman laiturille. Jos olen oikein nyt tämän muistanut, niin asema ei ole matkalippupalvelullisesti enää toiminnassa.

Kiskobussit ovat viime vuosina muutoin korvanneet mm. Ylivieska-Iisalmi yhteyden "Teeveri"-vetoiset (Dv-12) taajamajunat. Saapa nähdä siitä, että milloinka loppuu tuo "Teeveri-peli" kokonaan tästä maasta. Onhan vanhimmilla ikää jo kunnioitettavat yli 40 vuotta. Itse olen aivan erityisen mieltynyt ranskalais-tyyppisen MGO-dieselmoottorin hörähdyksiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta voisi laittaa kulkemaan Km-Hpr välillä ne uudet Dm-12 tsekkiläiset kiskobussit. Suomalais-venäläinen raideleveys jatkuu toiselle puolelle (menosuunnassa oikea) Haaparannan rautatieaseman laiturille. Jos olen oikein nyt tämän muistanut, niin asema ei ole matkalippupalvelullisesti enää toiminnassa.


Niin minustakin voisi, mutta VR OY:llä on monopoli myös rajan ylittävään matkustajaliikenteeseen ainakin vielä muutaman vuoden. Asemalta ei saa matkalippuja, mutta eipä asemalla pysähdy edes Ruotsin matkustajajunat.




> Saapa nähdä siitä, että milloinka loppuu tuo "Teeveri-peli" kokonaan tästä maasta. Onhan vanhimmilla ikää jo kunnioitettavat yli 40 vuotta. Itse olen aivan erityisen mieltynyt ranskalais-tyyppisen MGO-dieselmoottorin hörähdyksiin.


Deevereitä käytetään vielä 2020-luvullakin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Koiviston Auto on mukana Kemin paikkurissa siitä syystä, ettei Veljekset Salmela kokenut muilta liikennöitsijöiltä perittyä, loppuaikoina varsin sekavaa numeroimatonta Keminmaan suunnan paikallisliikennöintiä järkeväksi 
> 
> Keskustan yksisuuntaista silmukkaa osasivat matkustajatkin hyödyntää - linja on selkeämpi kuin miltä se aikataulussa näyttää. Kuljettaja vaihtui eräällä sen silmukan pysäkillä, taas osoitus tehokkuudesta.


Linjanumerointi oli kyllä olemassa jo ennen Salmelan aikaa.  Asia näkyy esimerkiksi julkaisusta "Linja-autojen / Aikataulut / Kemin paikallisliikenne", jonka (esimerkiksi) vuonna 1987 julkaisivat Linja-autoliikenne Miilumäki Ky, Linja-autoliikenne Hietalat Ky ja Heiskasen Liikenne Oy.  Numerointi oli seuraavanlainen:

1 Niemi-Niemelä, 2(A) Veitsiluoto (Ajos) Syväkankaan-Rytikarin kautta, 3 Kallinkangas - Lassila - (Keminmaan) Jokisuu, 4 Kiertolinja (Tervaharju-Takajärvi-Haukkari), 5 Hirmula, 6 Veitsiluoto (Ajos) Kalkkinokan kautta, 7 Ristikangas - (Kaupungin) Jokisuu.

Linjat alkoivat linja-autoasemalta, niin kuin Kemissä on ollut tapana.  Linjan 7 aikataulussa oli myös vuoroja Elijärvelle (kaivos) ja Väinölän kautta Pajusaareen.

Jos Salmela ei halunnut käyttää olemassa olevia linjanumeroita, niin se on eri asia.  Mielestäni linjanumero on joka tapauksessa kompaktein tapa ilmaista reittitietoja.

Heiskasen aikataulussa on nykyään muutamien vuorojen kohdalla lähtöaika Torin tai Kirkon pysäkiltä, hyvä niin.  Muiden vuorojen osalta on epävarmaa, mihin aikaan kannattaa odottaa bussia keskustakierroksen pysäkeillä.  Matkustajalle, joka pääsee lähtemään (syistä joihin ei voi itse vaikuttaa) vasta tasalta, ei ole hyötyä bussista, joka kulkee ehkä jo vähän ennen tasatuntia.  Matkustaja joutuu harkitsemaan 1) odottaako keskustakierroksen varrella toivoen ettei bussi ole vielä mennyt vai 2) juostako linja-autoasemalle tai bussin linja-autoasemalta lähdettyään käyttämälle pysäkille.  Kuinka hyödyllistä on sellainen "tehokkuus", joka haittaa matkustajia?

Gold Line ajaa keskustakierroksen sekä saavuttaessa että lähdettäessä.  Mielestäni Gold Linen palvelu on tässä suhteessa parempaa kuin Heiskasen.

----------


## Assamies

Kemin linja-autoasemalla näkyi klo 19.55 Salmelan bussiajoneuvot: #41 Ouluun sekä #49 Tornioon. #46 nähtiin Oulussa "Silloilla" aiemmin päivällä.
Myös Heiskasen Liikenteen 2A näkyi Kemin keskustan katukuvassa. Järjestysnumeroa en nähnyt ja rekisteritunnusta en katsonut. Auto ilmeisesti 80-luvun lopun VolvoWiima, mahdollisesti K202. Bongauspäivä viime to, 22. p:vä.

Tänään bongattu Salmelan Kutter N14 Oulussa.

----------


## Assamies

Viralliset HL:n eli Heiskasen webbisivut ovat seuraavassa:
http://www.heiskasenliikenne.fi/

HL:n kalustolistakin löytyisi...
http://baanaweb.fi/anttimoilanen/pbl/heiskanen.htm

Näkyypä HL olevan myymässä wanhaa kalustoaankin, esim. Wiimoja..!  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Salmelan Kutteri ajeli eilen Haaparannan keskustassa ja tuli rajan yli Suomeen Ruotsin puolelta. Taisi palata Tornion tallilleen. Torpissa voipi Salmelan varikolla bongata joitakin antiikkibusseja.  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Gold Linen painetusta aikataulusta käy ilmi, että ensi talvena Kemin paikallisliikenteen linjalla 10 Gold Line ajaa vähemmän vuoroja kuin viime talvena.  Pois jäävät vuorot kello 10 ja 12 väliltä ja kello 17 jälkeen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ihan mielellään näkisin kuvia noista Heiskasista ja GL:n paikkureista tositoimissa kylänraitilla.


No nyt olisi Galleriassa kauan kaivattuja kuvia Kemistä. :Smile: 

Kaksi kuvaa Gold Linen autosta Kemissä:
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2065,
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2066

Kaksi kuvaa Heiskasen Liikenteen autosta:
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2067,
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2068

----------


## Assamies

:Cool:  ...vaihteen vuoksi & virkistykseksi... -Linjaliikenneyhtiö Veljekset Salmela, Simo

Tänä aamuna, välillä Kemin keskusta - Keminmaan liikekeskusta:
8, 52, N23, N4 -joka havaittiin kääntymässä kohta Keminmaan koulukeskusta.
*assamies*

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Viikonloppuliikennettä Kemi - Liedakkala(Keminmaa) ajetaan taksiautolla, jossa on tilaa seitsemälle matkustajalle. Vuoroja on kolme päivässä: lähdöt 55 min kierrokselle ovat 7.50, 13.10 ja 17.10. Viime lauantaina 21.2. klo 13.10 vuorossa olin ainoa matkustaja, mutta palatessa matkustajia oli kolme. Minkähän takia sunnuntaiaamulle on ostettu liikennettä klo 7.50-8.45? Silloin kun vastaavaa linjaa ajettiin ilman tukia, liikenne alkoi sunnuntaina vasta klo 9 jälkeen.

----------


## LateZ

Ainakin syyt alhaisiin matkustajamääriin on helppo ymmärtää lauantain osalta. Tuontyyppisessä liikenteessä suurin osa matkoista on autottomien asiointimatkoja. Lauantaina vaan tosiseikka on se, että asiointiaika kaupungissa on 9 ja 14 välillä. Sopiva asiointiaika vaihtelee tunnista kolmeen, paras vaihtoehto on ajaa kolme vuoroa, jolloin sekä ensimmäisellä että keskimmäisellä voi tehdä lyhyen asiointireissun ja lähtemällä ensimmäisellä ja palaamalla viimeisellä saa pidemmän asiointiajan.

Sopiva lauantaiaikataulu Keminmaan asiointiliikenteessä voisi olla (ajat Kemistä Kemiin)
Reitti 1 Liedakkala:
8:00-9:00
11:00-12:00
13:30-14:30
16:30-17:30
Reitti 2 Jokisuu:
9:30-10:30
12:30-13:30
15:00-16:00

Sunnuntaisin liikenteen voisi toki aloittaa myöhemminkin. Esityksessäni parempien asiointimahdollisuuksien tähden on liikennettä lisätty Liedakkalan reitillä yhdellä kierroksella. Siitä voisi toki tinkiä. Mallissa Liedakkalan suunnalta asiointiaikaa jää lähdöstä riippuen 1,5-2 tuntia ja pidempi asiointi onnistuu myös. Molempien linjojen käydessä Laurilassa Laurilan ja Kemin välille muodostuu varsin hyvä tarjonta.

Nykyiset asiointiajat Liedakkalasta Kemissä ovat 8:55-13:10 (liian pitkä) tai 14:05-17:10 (pitkähkö, myöhään). Jokisuun linjan tilanne on parempi.

Tokihan reitti voisi olla myös jotain tyyliin Kemi-Lautiosaari-Jokisuu-Laurila-Kallinkangas-Laurila-Liedakkala. Linja olisi hitaampi, kiertoaika lähemmäs puoltatoista tuntia, mutta sitten noilla kuudella lähdöllä vaikkapa Kemistä 8:00, 9:30, 11:00, 13:00, 15:00, 17:00 saataisiin kohtuullisen kattava palvelu aikaiseksi.

Eivät kiireiset kulkijat valitse kulkumuodokseen Keminmaan kunnan ostamaa viikonlopun taksivuoroa. Sen sijaan huonojen asiointimahdollisuuksien takia osaansa alistuneet autottomat käyvät viikolla asioilla. Samoin seutulipulla opiskelumatkojaan taittavat ovat sitten viikonloppuna ilman bussikyytiä, vaikka se samaan hintaan kuuluisikin.

Yhteiskunnalle aiheutuu varsin suuria kustannuksia huonosta ostoliikenteestä. Sama raha voitaisiin käyttää matkustajien hyväksi suunnittelemalla homma paremmin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Heiskasen Liikenne ajaa Kemin eteläisellä paikallislinjalla 2(A) lauantaisin vain kello 10 ja 19 välillä luultavasti omalla liiketoimintariskillä. Kukaties ihmiset ovat lauantaiaamuna unisia ja lähtevät asioilleen vasta kello yhdeksitoista. Ehkä lauantaina monikin asiointi on mahdollinen kello 18 asti, jonka jälkeen on viimeinen paluukyyti.

----------


## Assamies

Näin eilen Kemin keskustassa semmoisen lyhykäisen pikkubussin mallin, jossa viistot ikkunat. Menopeli on Veljekset Salmelan, oli ilmeisesti liikennöimässä väliä Kemi-Tornio.

----------


## Assamies

> Näin eilen Kemin keskustassa semmoisen lyhykäisen pikkubussin mallin, jossa viistot ikkunat. Menopeli on Veljekset Salmelan, oli ilmeisesti liikennöimässä väliä Kemi-Tornio.


Tuo vehje siis numeronniltaan oli #53. Vekotin vaikuttaa melko erikoiselta. Paikkaluku lienee noin arviolta 25-30 hengen luokkaa.

Täytyykin tsekata taas kalustolistalta se:.. http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...bl/salmela.htm

Ilmeisesti Neoplan, joita ei juuri paljoa ole näkynyt. Siis en ainakaan ole itse nähnyt liikennöimässä niitä kovin montaa.

Näin muuten Kemissä Kutter-bussin, N7:n. Oli sitten yksi muukin bongaus, joka saattoi olla #45. Sekin menopeli Kutter 9, kuten tuo N7:kin.

----------


## Assamies

Toinen lyhytkäinen, VS:n lyhyt Kutter:
Eilen nähtiin Kemin keskustassa lyhytmallinen Veljekset Salmelan Kutter #45, oli ilmeisesti *mutkin* menossa kohti Torniota. Auto havaittu selkeästi Kutter-koriseksi. Ilmeisesti lyhytkorinen, noin 25-30 -paikkainen versio suhteellisen harvinainen ilmestys tänäpänä Suomessa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

Kemin paikallisliikenne uudistuu kun NET-matkat alkaa liikennöidä moottoritie vuoroa Kemin ja Haaparannan väliä seuraavalla aikataululla:
http://netmatkat.palvelee.fi/50
Veljekset Salmelan autot kiertää kuitenkin suuremmaksi osaksi Raviradan ja Laivaniemen, ja muiden pikkukylien kautta.
Salmelan aikataulu:
http://www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/KeToHa132.html

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ihmetyttää, käyttävätkö Tornion ammattikoulun ja Mercurian opiskelijat Netmatkojen moottoritievuoroa, koska se lähtee vasta 24 min yli täyden tunnin. Salmelan vuorot lähtevät jo pian täyden tunnin jälkeen ja niillä on ennemmin perillä, vaikka ne mutkittelevatkin. Vastaava aamulla tulosuuntaan: Tornion ammattikoululla ollan jo 20 min vaille täyden tunnin. Ei hyvä.

Mielestäni moottoritievuoron olisi parempi saapua aamupäivällä Tornioon minuutilla 50 (Haaparannalle 00) ja lähteä iltapäivällä minuutilla 10 (Haaparannalta 00). Tästä seuraisi nykyistä pitempi pysähdys Kemin linja-autoasemalla, jonka takia myös Kemistä lähdettäessä pitäisi kiertää LPKS-sairaalan kautta (ainakin iltapäivällä).

----------


## Assamies

Opiskelin aikanani Torniossa ja käytin Salmelan liikennettä, mm. juna-bussiyhteyttä useinkin. Tuolloin oli vielä oma auto käytössä, nykyään ei ole.

Salmelan Neoplan #53 tavattu Kemin l-as.

----------


## Assamies

> Näin eilen Kemin keskustassa semmoisen lyhykäisen pikkubussin mallin, jossa viistot ikkunat. Menopeli on Veljekset Salmelan, oli ilmeisesti liikennöimässä väliä Kemi-Tornio.


Ja kyseessähän oli siis ollut merkiltään Neoplan. Bussi on numeroinniltaan #53. Aivan kuvaamisen arvoinen kohde mielestäni! Ajaa väliä Kemi-Tornio.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Kemistä Tornioon (Kem-Tor) l.as  :Arrow:  l.as. NET-Matkat operaattori, auto #5. Lähtö tapahtui klo 17.05.

Yritin koettaa Salmelan #52:n kyytiin, auto todistettavasti Wiima K202.  :Arrow:  http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=229  :Idea:

----------


## kuukanko

Kemin paikallisliikenteen linjojen 2 ja 6 kilpailutus ajalle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2015 + 1 vuoden optiomahdollisuus on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyynnön voi ladata Kemin kaupungin sivuilta

Sopimusmallina on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus ja kilpailun ratkaisuperiaatteena halvin hinta. Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro3-päästötason matalalattiabussit, joiden on oltava vuosimallia 2000 tai nuorempia.

----------


## TEP70

Jopas nyt kun oikein vuoden mittaisen sopimuskauden heltyivät antamaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Jopas nyt kun oikein vuoden mittaisen sopimuskauden heltyivät antamaan.


Veikkaanpa että ainoan tarjouksen jättää Heiskasen liikenne :Smile:

----------


## Piirka

> Veikkaanpa että ainoan tarjouksen jättää Heiskasen liikenne


Suattaapi myös Gold Line jättää tarjouksen. Eurokolmosiahan jää Jyväskylästä eläkkeelle, joilla on hyvä päristellä pitkin Kemiä. Mutta lähteekö KA-itkupotkuraivari käyntiin, kun ei menestytty.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutuksen ratkaisu oli kuluneella viikolla teknisessä lautakunnassa. Pöytäkirjaa ei ole vielä netissä, mutta esityslistan mukaan tarjouksia saatiin kolmelta liikennöitsijältä, joista halvimman hyväksytyn tarjouksen jätti Heiskasen Liikenne.

----------


## kuukanko

Kemissä kilpailutetaan nyt paikallisliikennettä sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2020 - 31.5.2024 + 2 vuoden optio.

Liikenteessä on neljä autoa:
linja 2: 1 teli (vähintään 49 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia). Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin voidaan liikennöidä pienkalustolla (vähintään 16 istumapaikkaa)linjat 2B, 2C ja 2BC: 2 seutuautoa (vähintään 60 istumapaikkaa, korkealattiaiset käyvät)linjat 6, 6A, 6B ja 6C: 1 matala (vähintään 39 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia). Kesäisin tällä autolla ajetaan linjaa 2A. 
Päästötasovaatimus on Euro 5 (vara-autoilla Euro 4) ja maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta (vara-autoilla 15 vuotta). Kaluston on oltava valkoista. Eteen, taakse ja molemmille sivuille teipataan Kemin kaupungin osoittamat logot.

Ansaintamalli on bruttomalli. Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

----------


## kuukanko

Voittajaksi valittiin 21.4.2020 Kemin Taksipalvelut Oy (hankintapäätös), mutta hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Tarjouksia jätettiin kaksi, toisena tarjoajana oli Heiskasen Liikenne.

----------


## killerpop

Ja tässä vähän kuvaa kalusteista Instagramista bongattuna https://www.instagram.com/p/CD839z7g..._web_copy_link

----------

